# Cut, snapped, broken roof cable



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a 2007 Eos. A few months ago I noticed that one the cables operating the roof was fraying. It snapped yesterday. The particular cable is the one operating the black triangular fabric that covers the inside of what would be the C-pillar. 

Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

hmm......can't say ive heard of anyone else posting up with that problem previously.......how far along on the string did it break? ......is it catching on something? or is it at a point where it passes thru one of the loops and wore thru??

good luck getting it replaced. Dealer tore 2 headliners when doing mine as a result of needing to remove the headliner to fix the sunroof track.....that they messed up when replacing the seals because they didn't listen to me that the leak was because of the window not being alligned after the regulator went and not the seals themselves :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

note.....take a picture of the correctly strung side before they do any work or you replace the string yourself and make sure they replace all the hardware/loops if needed. my dealer attempted to put an open loop(pinched shut) where a solid loop should have been instead of restringing it from one end to the other. The loop opened up from the tension and snagged the 1st liner and they broke the clips that hold the bow along the back edge of the window. 2nd liner they snagged in a random spot and i insisted they replace it again so the pull doesn't get bigger throughout the years.....practice makes perfect


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

Its been fraying for a while now and I should have replaced it earlier. But, it cut some 4 inches from the anchor. The cord+anchor is used to pull that triangular piece of plastic-backed interior c-pillar cover.

Thanks for the tip regarding the pictures. I must say that my confidence in/with the dealer decreased with each interaction. First the service person wouldn't/couldn't deal with the parts person.
They the service person faxed me an image of the wrong part. Then I take the car there and the sense of bewilderment on their faces made me want to cancel the appointment.





just-jean said:


> hmm......can't say ive heard of anyone else posting up with that problem previously.......how far along on the string did it break? ......is it catching on something? or is it at a point where it passes thru one of the loops and wore thru??
> 
> good luck getting it replaced. Dealer tore 2 headliners when doing mine as a result of needing to remove the headliner to fix the sunroof track.....that they messed up when replacing the seals because they didn't listen to me that the leak was because of the window not being alligned after the regulator went and not the seals themselves :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> note.....take a picture of the correctly strung side before they do any work or you replace the string yourself and make sure they replace all the hardware/loops if needed. my dealer attempted to put an open loop(pinched shut) where a solid loop should have been instead of restringing it from one end to the other. The loop opened up from the tension and snagged the 1st liner and they broke the clips that hold the bow along the back edge of the window. 2nd liner they snagged in a random spot and i insisted they replace it again so the pull doesn't get bigger throughout the years.....practice makes perfect


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

I've mentioned this problem before...I had both strings fray and snap. Dealer couldn't figure out how (I suspected a rough edge somewhere in the system gradually wearing it)...cost 2K to replace the strings since they don't come separately; entire headliner must be replaced. They also wont' replace it till it actually snaps (I tried to get them to change it out proactively; they wouldn't. 1 month later, they both snapped).

This fix is one of the reasons I'm considering not keeping my Eos out of warranty (which ends next month).


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*$2,000 us?*

Are you serious? Two thousand dollars?


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely serious...almost 2K CAD. With labour. Fine under warranty, but if that came out of my own pocket, I'd be pretty unhappy.

An older thread indicates a price that's close to this. Headliner itself is almost 1K, not factoring labour (here it's 140/hour).

http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?4250216


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for pointing out the previous thread.

Looking at the images I can tell that my case "should be more simple". Its only the cable/cord that is cut and it seems like the cord is not attached to the fabric. Its attached by some sort of hook & anchor configuration.

That being said, this whole thing is making me very nervous.




ashbinder said:


> Absolutely serious...almost 2K CAD. With labour. Fine under warranty, but if that came out of my own pocket, I'd be pretty unhappy.
> 
> An older thread indicates a price that's close to this. Headliner itself is almost 1K, not factoring labour (here it's 140/hour).
> 
> http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?4250216


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

The strings/cables are the weak point of an otherwise great top design. I think if you threw the triangle headliner pieces away you would solve most of the top problems. Of course that wouldn't look nice. All my top problems on my '07 were string and triangle problems.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Done with the Eos*

I'm repairing it and getting out of this car.

The thought of dropping $1000+ for something that's been somewhat problematic from day one is not comforting.

The question is now which vehicle.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you want to stay with a convertible? I myself am having the same debate...I'd like to get out of my Eos, but no other convertible on the market offers the space, performance (when chipped), and hardtop at the same price unfortunately. I can't see myself going down to a roadster, as it's my daily driver, and I need it to fit golf clubs!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Not necessarily*

I'm not bent on a convertible. The current crop of VWs don't really appeal to me either. If the BMW 128/135 weren't so dowdy looking, I'd go with one of those.


----------

